# Recipes for demonstrations, what works for you?



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm founding a farmers market with cooking demos Sept,23 (for 6 weeks this year)
I've had no trouble lining chefs up to do the demos.....it's just getting them to supply recipes (pics and bios too)...I would like to see recipes at the market for unusual cuts of meat and produce....certainly novice friendly.

What would help stimulate recipe writing?
Would a form help?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Yes, as a chef who does demonstrations it would be great to get a road map of what is expected!!!!!!
How many servings, how sophisticated the ingredients, etc.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

When people walk away with a recipe after a demonstration they are more apt to try it....remember the average person is intimidated by NEW techniques or ingrediants.
In every cooking class I hold one of the first questions I ask is how many of you follow recipes and use measuring cups/spoons.
Invariably there are at least 1/4-1/3 of the group. I hand out recipes and say we're not going to use these, because I teach by my senses....There is plenty of notetaking and I think it is reassuring to them to get recipes....depends on your group, but I really want user(non professionals) to learn how to cook with fresh produce (this generation has lost that ability).Now with chefs we just talk flavor combinations and techniques sometimes proportions.That's where I run into to trouble....it's hard to go back to basics for some of these chefs, and getting a recipe is ###%%***@@@@!!!!

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited August 25, 2000).]


----------

